# Is being a Computer Repair technician a good place to start?



## Armymanis

Hello Everyone. I know I've been posting frequently a lot in this section, but everyone already knows that I plan on taking my A+ soon and have been studying for it for the past two months or so. 

My Main question is I plan on getting a bunch of Desktop Support technician certifications as well, but as far as work experience goes the only work experience I have is being a 2 year Customer Service Representative at Hollywood video (Which is now closed for good). 

Do you think being a Computer Repair technician at a local Computer repair shop would count towards experience for a Desktop support technician position? 

I also plan on finishing up my AA in Technical support within the next year.


----------



## Poyol

Yes completely!

Any amount of experience be it, fixing computers from home or working at a local computer repair shop will help you with common faults and occurences in the Desktop Support world of work!

Source: I work for the Desktop Support section of Local Government!


----------



## Armymanis

How would I get my foot into the door at a repair shop? I'd like to wait until I have my AA in Techincal Support, which shouldn't be too long and I am A+ certified. Do I just walk in nicely dressed with my Resume and ask if they are hiring anytime soon and looking for Repair technicians?


----------



## Poyol

That's the best way, don't turn your nose up at ANY opportunity!

Print tens of resumes off, go into EVERY computer repair shop that you know, or have heard of! Ask to speak to a manager or supervisor, most junior staff will just turn you away when asking for a job outright!

When speaking to the manager make it clear about what qualifications you have received, and that you would be really interested in working with their company.

Hope this helps


----------



## Madcatz

you actually don't necessarily have to wait until you have a degree or your A+ cert. One starting point for alot of tech is Best Buy or mom n pop repair shops. Some of them require A+ but not all of them do, and last I knew Best Buy Geek Squad didn't require an A+ either. 

a year or two of experience as a repair tech will help you get a desktop support job. But also having tech support experience and working with Ticket Tracking software will help out alot also....I would maybe even recommend learning networking or getting the network+ certification and learning about Active Directory also.

Edit: Check out this Microsoft site, it is like a practice exam but the questions will give you a good indication of what to expect from a desktop support/help desk job.
http://www.microsoft.com/click/areyoucertifiable/


----------



## Armymanis

Thanks Madcatz, the reason why I would want to wait until after I get my AA and my A+ is because maybe I would be more marketable to a employer if they knew I have had previous education in dealing with computers and learning about them. Also doing your AA and taking 14 to 15 credits a quarter is a lot to handle even without a job. So that's why I want to wait. 

One more quick thing: Is it going overboard if I attach Write Up's that I have done in class concerning computers? I have about 5 write ups that we had to do as class assignments for my Tech 215/217 class and they all require putting things in desktop computers. 

Would that be going overboard or not? My Teacher signed 4/5 of my write ups. The 5th write up I am doing for a Windows Vista class.

That way I think it would let them know that I am interested in this stuff.


----------



## Madcatz

Your right, if you did wait to look for a job until you had a cert and a degree, it would help in your job hunt, but the A+ cert isn't going to get you very far in the private sector, they usually want to see Microsoft certs, especially for desktop support and help desk. Also, most of those jobs want a bachelors or 3-5 years of experience, or a combination of those. Not all of them, but most of them do...at least around where I live. Thats why I suggested trying to get a repair job while your in school, if it is even only a part time job, work 1 day a week, it is still experience and will teach you more than school every could hope for. And if you work there for two years while going to school...that will be two years on your resume.

As for the write-up's, I think that may be going a bit overboard. Instead of the write-ups, maybe get a teacher to write a recomendation letter for you. They already know your interested in computers since your going to school for it and applying for IT jobs.


----------



## Armymanis

Thanks MadCatz! I defiantly plan on getting Microsoft Certifications sometime later after I get my A+ and AA. The Lifetime A+ certification ends starting January 1st 2011, so I am trying to get my A+ and study hard for that test so I can take the A+ certification before January 1st 2001 because than it will be valid for lifetime.


----------



## parttimetechie

I got my A+ cert in 2007 then got my Network+ cert in 2008. I worked at Staples as an Easy Tech *like Best buy Geek Squad* for over a year and am now working at Western Dental as a help desk technician to gain corporate experience and tracking ticket expereince. Like posters above said, never turn down a job, even though I am a bench tech at heart, I knew the WD job would be good experience, and having it on my resume can't do anything but help it.

Don't get discouraged by the number of techs there are out in the world or around where you live. Another great idea to gain expereince is to make up fliers and business cards and pass them out to friends and family. Get people to trust you, charge 20 or 30 bucks an hour to start and see where it goes. I couldn't make a living doing the in home private tech job, but I do make about 2K a year doing it in my spare time.

Good luck!


----------



## Armymanis

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Microrepair

Armymanis said:


> Hello Everyone. I know I've been posting frequently a lot in this section, but everyone already knows that I plan on taking my A+ soon and have been studying for it for the past two months or so.
> 
> My Main question is I plan on getting a bunch of Desktop Support technician certifications as well, but as far as work experience goes the only work experience I have is being a 2 year Customer Service Representative at Hollywood video (Which is now closed for good).
> 
> Do you think being a Computer Repair technician at a local Computer repair shop would count towards experience for a Desktop support technician position?
> 
> I also plan on finishing up my AA in Technical support within the next year.



Hi i started my own Pc repair business with a company called Micro Repair


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have said many times before but some people seem ignore it because they dont look at the big picture. You do not need a degree to work in a IT support job, you do not need good qualifications to work in an IT support job. You dont even need IT certs are qualifications.

The main thing in IT support is experience or if you have no experience the drive to join an industry which is a constant learning experience.

The only IT jobs that really require people to have a degree are IT jobs like programming, systems anlysis and database analysts. Basically any IT job that requires sound mathematical knowledge and methodical logical thinking.


----------

